# Welche Browser testen



## Xervos (3. September 2013)

Hallo Leute, 

ich hoffe ich habe eine halbwegs passende Stelle gefunde wo ich diese Frage stellen kann. 
Ich entwickle gerade eine Homepage für eine Freundinn die einen Webauftritt für ihren nebenjob haben will. Vom Design und aufwand nichts besonderes, ich möchte allerdings soviele Browser wie möglich testen und schauen ob es auf allen funktioniert. 

Ich habe jetzt ie7+ und Firefox (die aktuelleste Version) getestet. Nur ich weiß einfach nicht welche Browser ich noch testen soll bzw. wo es gute tools dafür gibt. Hat jemand eine Idee ?


----------



## DexXxtrin (3. September 2013)

Hallo Xervos,

Hier siehst du mal welche Browser am meisten genutzt werden http://de.statista.com/statistik/da...e/meistgenutzte-browser-im-internet-weltweit/
Diese würde ich sicher mal Testen.
Wenn du nur die Anzeige Testen willst, dann kannst du im Google mal nach "Websiten Kompatibilitätstest" suchen und du wirst diverse Tools finden.
Für den Test der Funktionen bleibt dir nichs anderes übrig, als die Browsers zu installieren uns selbst zu Testen.

Gruss DexXxtrin


----------



## Xervos (3. September 2013)

Hallo DexXxtrin,

danke dir auf jeden Fall mal für den coolen Link. Ich möchte halt soviele Browser wie möglich abdecken. Ich habe so eine Seite gefunden wo man die Browser testen lassen kann nur kostet das leider etwas im Monat.


----------



## ComFreek (3. September 2013)

Es gibt Seiten, die Browserscreenshots anfertigen. Das ist aber nichts für Seiten, bei denen du auch nur klitzekleines JS hast. Ansonsten kannst du mit denen die Ansicht des Grundlayouts ziemlich gut kontrollieren.

Chrome würde ich auf jeden Fall auch testen!
Opera verwendet mittlerweile die gleiche Rendering Engine (Blink) und JS Virtual Machine (V8) wie Chrome.
Safari für Windows ist eh veraltet.
IE 10/11 würde ich auch testen!


----------



## DexXxtrin (3. September 2013)

Also ich find das spontan diese Seite: http://browsershots.org/

Aber wie mein Vorgänger schon schreibt, ist dies nur geeignet um das Grundlayout zu kontrolieren.
Mehr als diese Browser gibt es eigentlich nicht zu testen, bzw. lohnt sich der Aufwand nicht.


----------



## Xervos (9. September 2013)

Ok 

danke euch leute ich werde mal die Browser testen ein paar kann ich eh schon abhacken  aber da gibt es echt Krass viele unterschiede und das mit den Rundungen der Divs ist auch so eine Sache  

hier mal guter Link fals ihr es noch nicht kennt 

http://css3pie.com/


----------



## Wolkenbruch (12. September 2013)

Am Ende macht es meistens Sinn sich damit abzufinden, dass die Seite nicht in allen Browsern gleich bzw. gleich gut aussieht. Kompromisse sind hier oftmals gefragt.

Weil wie du siehst gibt es wirklich eine Menge Browser, die beachtet werden wollen.


----------



## Doomt (23. September 2013)

Hilfreich ist auch dieses Tool hier IE-Tester
Hiermit teste ich IE von 5.5 - IE9 (IE5.5 ist nicht nötig aber IE 7 ist noch oft in Gebrauch)

Diese Statistik stimmt sicherlich, aber ich bin mir über die Reichweite nicht ganz im klaren, da die Browser die ich selber in meiner Umgebung mitbekomme zB überhaupt nicht dort aufscheinen.  Aber eine Richtung um Browser-versionen zu finden, welche man testen sollte, ist es.

Ich habe auch die Erfahrung gemacht dass viele noch die Firefox Version 3.5.7 verwenden.
(In dieser Version gibt es probleme mit neuerem Javascript Code)

Firefox und Chrome verwenden meines Wissens nach die gleiche Engine ( Gecko-engine ).
Und vom Aussehen her, habe ich auch eigentlich fast keinen Unterschied feststellen können.

Um alle Browser recht zufrieden zu stellen, ist viel doppelter Code notwendig (IE interpretiert vieles anders oder braucht andere Werte )

mfg,
Doomt


----------



## sheel (23. September 2013)

Doomt hat gesagt.:


> Um alle Browser recht zufrieden zu stellen, ist viel doppelter Code notwendig (IE interpretiert vieles anders oder braucht andere Werte )


Wenn man IE5.5 noch unterstützten will...
kenn keinen, der das noch macht.
Auch 6 nicht.


----------



## Doomt (23. September 2013)

sheel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn man IE5.5 noch unterstützten will...
> kenn keinen, der das noch macht.
> Auch 6 nicht.



Ich schrieb ja eh dass 5.5 nicht so sinnvoll ist aber mit dem Tool hat man 7, 8 ,9 in einem programm und kann testen, der 7er ist beim XP standard oben und es gibt leute die den noch haben


----------



## sheel (23. September 2013)

Ok
(aber Std. bei XP ist 6)


----------



## jeipack (2. Oktober 2013)

Meine Liste:
Chrome, Firefox, IE8-IE10 (leider manchmal noch IE7), iPhone, Android.

Und der IE Tester suckt, der hat bei mir schon paar mal versagt. IE10 mit Browsermodus ist viel besser


----------



## ComFreek (2. Oktober 2013)

jeipack hat gesagt.:


> Und der IE Tester suckt, der hat bei mir schon paar mal versagt. IE10 mit Browsermodus ist viel besser



Bedenk aber, dass einige Dinge damit richtig dargestellt werden könnten, obwohl sie in den nativen Versionen nicht fehlerfrei funktionieren würden!

Zum groben Drüberschauen: ja.
Testen würde ich es aber lieber dann mit den einzelnen Versionen. (Microsoft bietet ja ein Trial-XP-Image für eine VM an, um die IE-Versionen zu testen.)


----------

